# Really mouthwatering !



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the look of this bike. I am happy that they have made it an offical color. This is my favorite picture :
View attachment 181257

Apex


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

yes, that is very nice


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I don't get it. To me, part of the joy of having a Colnago is for the spectacular paint job. This one looks no different from some Chinese carbon frame with Colnago stickers on it. For the money that they charge for these frames, Colnago has to be very happy that they don't have to pay their painters for a couple of days worth of labor.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

apex said:


> I love the look of this bike. I am happy that they have made it an offical color. This is my favorite picture :
> 
> Apex


When did it become an official paint scheme? Did they add it to their website?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Duke249 said:


> I don't get it. To me, part of the joy of having a Colnago is for the spectacular paint job. This one looks no different from some Chinese carbon frame with Colnago stickers on it. For the money that they charge for these frames, Colnago has to be very happy that they don't have to pay their painters for a couple of days worth of labor.



Their black schemes have always been very popular and I am sure this one will be as well.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know. I think Colnago's are more about ride and geometry. Part of the alure is the Colnago paint. But I would have to see the bike in person, sometimes photo's don't do justice. It would eliminate trying to touch up chipped paint.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

There is no question, Colnago paintwork is superb, but each to their own I guess. Its nice to offer a raw carbon option. This is not new, Pinarello and De Rosa also offer their customers such frames.


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> When did it become an official paint scheme? Did they add it to their website?


 Its a long story but I have an EPS on order with Mike at Maestro. At the time I was not sure if MTBK was an option so I told Mike my first choice is MTBK and second choice was AKIT. He informed me that MTBK was an option and the order has been placed. 

I have also been lurking at www.bdc-forum.it (with the help of google translator). There is an excellent thread about this color and there seems to be a user from Colnago providing lots of inside information. I also found a response from Colnago stating that they no longer use ATR as a source for there carbon and are now using another Italian carbon source.

For me the Colnago paint schemes have always been beautiful (until recently) but the best feature is the natural beauty of the high quality carbon. It is a shame that they hide the craftsmanship under a layer of paint.

Apex


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

apex said:


> Its a long story but I have an EPS on order with Mike at Maestro. At the time I was not sure if MTBK was an option so I told Mike my first choice is MTBK and second choice was AKIT. He informed me that MTBK was an option and the order has been placed.
> 
> I have also been lurking at www.bdc-forum.it (with the help of google translator). There is an excellent thread about this color and there seems to be a user from Colnago providing lots of inside information. I also found a response from Colnago stating that they no longer use ATR as a source for there carbon and are now using another Italian carbon source.
> 
> ...


Regarding the exterior layer of the carbon, I think that is just cosmetic. I don't think that it has anything to do with the integrity of the frame, but I could be wrong.

I'm glad to hear that this MTBK is actually going to be available. If I win the lottery I might be able to get an EPS in it. Then again, I've had my C50 frame for a year now and have hardly put a mile on it. Maybe I'll wait until Colnago comes out with its next frame and then go with it. I'm sure Mike will be able to paint it in MTBK if I ask, with the exception of the EPS on the seat tube. LOL


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice interview with Ernesto

http://video.cyclingnews.com/2009/interbike_2009/video_player.php?id=4


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

That's odd. I thought Colnago made a big deal about the unpainted carbon frame being only for tradeshows. And that they were unsure of the durability of unpainted carbon, so would not offer it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> That's odd. I thought Colnago made a big deal about the unpainted carbon frame being only for tradeshows. And that they were unsure of the durability of unpainted carbon, so would not offer it.


I don't think it is going to be unpainted. I'm willing to bet that it is going to be cleared with a matte clearcoat, or even a glossy clearcoat. Me, I would take MTBK in a glossy clearcoat. Colnago should offer both options on the clearcoat because I am betting there will be a decent amount of demand for this frame.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

This goes directly against what Colnago said just 5 weeks ago.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, they would be crazy not to offer a mtbk/naked version. I think they were testing the water at the bike shows to calculate cuctomer feedback!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Regarding the exterior layer of the carbon, I think that is just cosmetic. I don't think that it has anything to do with the integrity of the frame, but I could be wrong.


If you look at a peice of EPS tubing you'll see that the inside layer of carbon is also 3k weave. There may or may not be some Unidirectional sandwiched in between, but in the EPS's case the exterior layer is not strictly cosmectic.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> If you look at a peice of EPS tubing you'll see that the inside layer of carbon is also 3k weave. There may or may not be some Unidirectional sandwiched in between, but in the EPS's case the exterior layer is not strictly cosmectic.


I don't know whether it is fact or not that it is cosmetic, but do you know for a fact that the outer weave is functional versus cosmetic? You are assuming that just because you see some 3k weave on the interior of the tube which would usually mean it is functional, that the exterior 3k weave is also functional. It is somewhat hard for me to believe that an exterior 3k weave is functional on all of Colnago's carbon fiber bikes, but I guess it is possible. I have no source for my cosmetic comment, and am wondering if you have a source for yours. Otherwise, we are both "thinking" that it is cosmetic or functional, but I didn't come out in a manner of stating my position without leaving myself any wiggle room.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I don't know whether it is fact or not that it is cosmetic, but do you know for a fact that the outer weave is functional versus cosmetic? You are assuming that just because you see some 3k weave on the interior of the tube which would usually mean it is functional, that the exterior 3k weave is also functional. It is somewhat hard for me to believe that an exterior 3k weave is functional on all of Colnago's carbon fiber bikes, but I guess it is possible. I have no source for my cosmetic comment, and am wondering if you have a source for yours. Otherwise, we are both "thinking" that it is cosmetic or functional, but I didn't come out in a manner of stating my position without leaving myself any wiggle room.


The tubing wall thickness on the down tube of an EPS is 1.4mm. That does not leave a ton of room for cosmetic layers. So I think it is very safe to assume that the outer layer is not cosmetic.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

That could be. He was asked about it, and said no way. But there were more than a few people in the room who voice a positive opinion on the look of the frame. So perhaps he has changed his mind.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> The tubing wall thickness on the down tube of an EPS is 1.4mm. That does not leave a ton of room for cosmetic layers. So I think it is very safe to assume that the outer layer is not cosmetic.


Here is a pic of the inner of what I believe is the top tube. I wasn't paying very close attention, and I do remember seeing the guides for the shifter cables in the pic, so maybe it is the downtube.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187757

Personally, I cannot tell a single thing from looking at the inside of that tube, at least not with certainty.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Here is a pic of the inner of what I believe is the top tube. I wasn't paying very close attention, and I do remember seeing the guides for the shifter cables in the pic, so maybe it is the downtube.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187757
> 
> Personally, I cannot tell a single thing from looking at the inside of that tube, at least not with certainty.



That's because you are looking at a picture on the intertubes. I'm holding a piece of tubing in my hand.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> That's because you are looking at a picture on the intertubes. I'm holding a piece of tubing in my hand.


I think we will have to agree to disagree, or agree that neither of us really know for sure whether the 3k weave on the exterior of the frame is functional or cosmetic.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

in the Italian website Colnago explained that the EPS matte black (MTBLK) is NOT an unpainted version. They said that they have worked to come out with a new type of paint which could solve the issues of matte or "soft touch" paints previously used in the industry, in terms of difficulty to keep the frame clean and the fact that previous paints were easy to chip and scratch.


----------

